# Problema con televisor SONY triniton



## PalmaGodoy (Mar 14, 2010)

Buenas.. mi tv llevaba ya dos o tres meses que tardaba mucho en encender... al principio 2 , 3 minutos... unas semas despues 5,10 minutos... hace poco casi 20 minutos tardaba en encender.... con el piloto parpadeando y el sonido activo...( se escuha)... pero hoy mi madre estaba ajustando el el contraste, el brillo, ect... y me  dice que de repente se a concentrado la imagen en el centro ( como si se hubiera contraido todo en un punto centrico) y se a apagao la tv, sonido incluido.... la e dejado un rato por si enfriandose volviera a encender, pero no enciendee.. si alguien con esta explicacion me puede dar una idea mas o menos de donde viene el problema, se lo agradeceriaa...

perdon ahora si se escuha y sigue parpadeando el piloto, pero lleva mas de media ora asi...parece q no va a encender mas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 14, 2010)

antes de que se apagara totalmente seguramente no tenia imagen{brillo} por soldaduras frias,mira si en el tubo enciende el filamento si esta apagado resolda todas las partes cercanas al flyback ,revisa los capacitores ala salida de la fuente ,especialmente alguno que tenga un valor de 100µf x 160volt aproximadamente


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 15, 2010)

PalmaGodoy: No esta de mas recordar que....


----------



## PalmaGodoy (Mar 15, 2010)

no entiendoo?¿ q e exoo mall?¿?¿ siempre ago algo mal asi q no me extrañaa...


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 15, 2010)

Es un consejo para tu buena salud. Si no tienes experiencia en revision/reparacion de TVs andate con cuidado. En los circuitos de HV del TV hay no menos de 25kV.

Leete algunos algunos foros sobre "reparacion de TV" aqui en el Foro o Internet. Saludos


----------



## PalmaGodoy (Mar 15, 2010)

okk gracais tecnogirll lo tendree en cuentaa..espero q nunca me de un coskilleo de 25kV... con los de 230 me sobra jjaja


----------



## Estampida (Mar 15, 2010)

la cuestion es que primero eso es sintoma de que tu tv ya esta con la pantalla agotado, especificamente un color , y eso hace que tarde en encender la pantalla, aun teniendo sonido, lo que te aconsejo es que vayas ahorrando para tu LCD. Y si quieres arregrarlo tendras que limpiar los catodos y asi


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 15, 2010)

Estampida dijo:


> la cuestion es que primero eso es sintoma de que tu tv ya esta con la pantalla agotado, especificamente un color , y eso hace que tarde en encender la pantalla, aun teniendo sonido, lo que te aconsejo es que vayas ahorrando para tu LCD. Y si quieres arregrarlo tendras que limpiar los catodos y asi



De donde sacas que por esa falla es el tubo agotado? si estuviera agotado o con sintomas lo que hace estar fuera de foco, y nada que ver que no tenga deflexion como describe el colega.

Y si fuera un color de los 3, entonces los otros dos colores prevalecerian con su sumatoria y "en foco"


----------



## Estampida (Mar 15, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> De donde sacas que por esa falla es el tubo agotado? si estuviera agotado o con sintomas lo que hace estar fuera de foco, y nada que ver que no tenga deflexion como describe el colega.
> 
> Y si fuera un color de los 3, entonces los otros dos colores prevalecerian con su sumatoria y "en foco"


Es un defecto de las TVs sony trinitron, su CRT tiene un periodo de vida de solo 10 años (especialmente los de 21"), luego del cual demoran en encender par aluego ser intermitentes y luego no encender, la solucion es cambiar pantalla, pero como no venden ese tipo de pantallas lo mejor es que se compre otra, salvo que conosca a alguien que conozca de reactivacion de pantallas ( arreglo solo para dos años).


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 15, 2010)

Estampida dijo:


> Es un defecto de las TVs sony trinitron, su CRT tiene un periodo de vida de solo 10 años (especialmente los de 21"), luego del cual demoran en encender par aluego ser intermitentes y luego no encender, la solucion es cambiar pantalla, pero como no venden ese tipo de pantallas lo mejor es que se compre otra, salvo que conosca a alguien que conozca de reactivacion de pantallas ( arreglo solo para dos años).



asi es compañero y se soluciona con tres diodos en el circuito ik pero yo lo estava guiando desde 0 tampoco ay que afirmar que de seguro es eso,yo diria que deje el circuito ik para lo ultimo 
 por aca dejo el metodo de reparacion , http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/IK.htm
para el brujo
 ,asi es compañero los sony no encienden directamente si uno de los cañones esta emitiendo bajo,tambien pasa con los televisores philip pero en los philip directamente se enciende y despues de unos segundos se apaga y la solucion es la misma que para los tv sony ,tres diodos y ya tira unos años mas ,no ase falta reactivar el tubo eso si avisar al cliente que vaya pensando en comprar otro tv ,algunos duran asta tres años mas ,depende el uso ,pero ya no se ve la imagen tan bien como cuando nueva
no olvidarse de medir bien la tencion de screen que tambien produce esa falla tanto en philip como en sony
brujo la faya que describe el compañero no es esta 
PalmaGodoy deja esto para lo ultimo primero verifica todo los capas y que esten todas las tenciones correctas
estampida no estas errado del todo se nota que sos servis como yo y que sabes del tema el brujo tambien sabe mucho y es un orgullo que esten en esta comunidad


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 15, 2010)

Ok en esos años deje de ver equipos y me dedique a informatica y sistemas.. Justo era representante SONY autorizado.. mi casa esta llena de Sony's y todos andan..


----------



## Piquitin (May 31, 2010)

mi tele sale rojiza... al parecer no hay presencia del verde... a q se debe¿?¿?¿?... y cómo puedo remediarlo¿?¿?¿? es una triniton antigüita... todo le funca bien... solo q desde hace unas semanas dejo de funcar perfectamente y la imagen sale rojiza... la unica mezcla de colores presente es la del rojo y el azul... ayudenme por favor!!!....


----------



## jorge morales (May 31, 2010)

que has verificado, checaste el voltaje en cada transistor de color, podria ser una soldadura fria en alguna terminal del transsitor verde.


----------



## elbrujo (Jun 1, 2010)

Si sale rojiza se falta el verde y el azul. si fuera solo el verde, verias violeta. Azul+Rojo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 1, 2010)

Primero sacás y volvés a colocar la placa del tubo dos o tres veces como para "limpiar" contactos del zócalo sucios.

Segundo repasas todas las soldaduras de esa plaquita , y nos contás como sigue.

Saludos !


----------



## nestorgaudier (Oct 1, 2010)

conecta un cable a tierra y en un extremo le puedes colocar un filtro de 250v 100mf ( esto es como proteccion aunque no hace falta) haz un corto en cada uno de los catodos correspondiente a cada color R G B. por ende deberia de ponerse la pantalla del color que estas llevando a tierra, de no suceder eso el color que no aparesca es el que esta malo. conclucion pantalla esta mala..


----------



## Roy10 (Sep 18, 2011)

*Y quisiera saber si alguien me puede ayudar a resolver este problema,aver tengo una TV SonyTrinitron modelo KV-1440 y cuando lo enciendo se demora en prender y despues de unos minutos se ve la imagen pero comienza a parpadear,a que se debe eso espero su repuesta muchacos ,gracias.*


----------



## guarod (Sep 19, 2011)

cambia la salida horizontal, esta defectuoza,, reviza los filtros que estan serca del transformador del draive.. saludos....


----------



## fdesergio (Sep 19, 2011)

guarod dijo:


> cambia la salida horizontal, esta defectuoza,, reviza los filtros que estan serca del transformador del draive.. saludos....


Mas perdido que el hijo de Charles  Lindbergh, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 19, 2011)

Roy10 dijo:


> *Y quisiera saber si alguien me puede ayudar a resolver este problema,aver tengo una TV SonyTrinitron modelo KV-1440 y cuando lo enciendo se demora en prender y despues de unos minutos se ve la imagen pero comienza a parpadear,a que se debe eso espero su repuesta muchacos ,gracias.*


Hola Amigo, bueno, si el problema fuera la salida horizontal, lo mas probable es que el equipo no encienda para no decir absolutamente. Bien, el sintoma puede darse a multiples posibilidades, pero el TV SONY, como algunos otros, tienen, la particularidad de analizar la corriente de haz catodica durante la rampa de caldeo de filamentos del cinescopio. Es decir, la imagen sera visible cuando este, esté a temperatura de trabajo. Segun modelos esta funcion se desactiva, una vez alcanzada esta etapa.
Comienza revisando, una señal que nace en el zocalo del cinescopio, puede estar denominada de diferentes maneras e incluso con numeros, pero la forma mas comun aparece como Ik.
Este valor puede tener aprox. 4.5V. El datasheet del mismo, puede ayudarte con los valores nominales descriptos.
Revisa ademas el control de SCREEN, el ajuste se encuentra en el cuerpo del flyback.
Este sintoma es evidente, cuando lamentablemente el cinescopio esta al abismo del agotamiento.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Sep 20, 2011)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola Amigo, bueno, si el problema fuera la salida horizontal, lo mas probable es que el equipo no encienda para no decir absolutamente. Bien, el sintoma puede darse a multiples posibilidades, pero el TV SONY, como algunos otros, tienen, la particularidad de analizar la corriente de haz catodica durante la rampa de caldeo de filamentos del cinescopio. Es decir, la imagen sera visible cuando este, esté a temperatura de trabajo. Segun modelos esta funcion se desactiva, una vez alcanzada esta etapa.
> Comienza revisando, una señal que nace en el zocalo del cinescopio, puede estar denominada de diferentes maneras e incluso con numeros, pero la forma mas comun aparece como Ik.
> Este valor puede tener aprox. 4.5V. El datasheet del mismo, puede ayudarte con los valores nominales descriptos.
> Revisa ademas el control de SCREEN, el ajuste se encuentra en el cuerpo del flyback.
> Este sintoma es evidente, cuando lamentablemente el cinescopio esta al abismo del agotamiento.




opino lo mismo.  cuando el cinescopio ya esta agotado, produce la falla.  99 por ciento que sea el cinescopio.  en ocasiones con un reactivador quedan bien,  pero en muchas muchas otras, quedan peor.  es un albur.


----------

